# What is color proofing in cs5?



## sovietdoc (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been using photoshop for many years now but only until recently I actually printed pictures made in photoshop.

With my monitor calibrated by the spyder sensor, I go into CS5  View>Proof Setup>Custom>Device to Simulate and choose the profile Spyder has created.

Then, to view colors that will be printed, I have to go into View>Proof Colors?

Because when I do that, all my colors are way off.

A friend of mine says he sets his to "monitor RGB" and then he goes to proof colors, his barely change.


Am I doing all this right?  I am just trying to make sure when I work, my pictures look exactly as they will print.


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 2, 2010)

Having not used it, I am unsure tbh.

But I am about 60% sure it is to do with the color space

just press "allow photoshop to choose colors"
that way when you print, it should print what you see in photoshop as you see it!


----------



## Peano (Sep 3, 2010)

sovietdoc said:


> With my monitor calibrated by the spyder sensor, I go into CS5  View>Proof Setup>Custom>Device to Simulate and choose the profile Spyder has created.



Wrong profile. You need to use the printer profile from your print lab. Most pro labs will provide profiles for their printers. 

View your image under that profile, then adjust color to what you want, then save that file to send for printing.


----------



## Steve01 (Sep 7, 2010)

It's used to preview your image simulating the output device.
If it's a printer you open View|Proof Setup|Custom and enter the paper you're using.
There are also other options there that you would find in the Print screen. (Ctrl+P)

You can view the image on screen and toggle it on and off with Ctrl+Y, Command+Y on the Mac.


----------

